# Ghost ielts!!!!!!



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Friends,.....

I must Warn all the Forum Members Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This GHOST is the Deadliest!!!!!!!!

This is been operated by the SCAMSTERS!!!!!IDP and BC....

Otherwise How Can One Justify!!!!!!this..


L9 , R8.5, W6.5, S9..

L8.5, R8.5,W6.5, S8


I can get you 100's of TRF( TEST Report Forms) numbers ...with such SCAM scoring's... Where in Only One Module the candidate would have Got .5 less from the Required Scoring!!!!

Poor Candidates are Purposefully Failed Over and Over Again...so that These Scam Institutes Make More and More Money by Forcing the Candidates to Re-Take the Exam...by Paying heft Fees of 10 K....

I agree there are Very Few Exceptions where just a Handfull of them Have Cleared in First Attempt..... I must Say this is just to CoverUP their Wrong Doings....

Majority ....i.e..98% are Forced to ReTake the exam...and the count goes more than 4-5 times of Retakes....

How do we Bring Justice to this situation...

Because I have already spent 47500 INR.....and Looking at the Above Kind of Scam Scoring's,.... Still I am not Very confident of Scoring the required Band-7 in all the Modules... even if I Prepare Well by putting in MORE and MORE hardwork....

This is very Depressing !!!!!

Do Others also Feel The Same about these SCAM Institutes BC and IDP....

Please Share your thoughts With Marks ....So that If what we are Facing is TRUE we all can GET ToGether and Bring the Culprits to Justice....

We have to Begin this Excercise One Day or the Other...Why not Start it Today....

Because There are already Too Many Obstacles in the Process of Immigration...and Every Day the Systems is Tightened....Which We cannot Change much...

But with IELTS....we are Getting Cheated/Fooled!!!!! And We have the Right and Authority to Save our selves by Being Cheated....

Please Act Immediately!!!!

Thanks
Freak199


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

freak199 said:


> Friends,.....
> 
> I must Warn all the Forum Members Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I had all 9s & 6.5 in Writing once. Am not sure about BC, but IDP does it. I'm pretty sure how my can I speak on a 9 level but can't write on at least 7 level. How do you explain that? We need to make them admit & bring them to their knees to admit their fraud. Just have a read here: IDP IELTS Complaints

You are not alone !!!


----------



## Dave H (May 27, 2014)

Check out my signature  

Unlike you however I don't think it's a global IELTS conspiracy. More likely, I just messed up on the writing test through spelling errors, or wandering off topic, incorrect letter sign-off, etc.

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. That's what they say isn't it? Your long rant doesn't help you and doesn't help anyone else...

Dave


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave H said:


> Check out my signature
> 
> Unlike you however I don't think it's a global IELTS conspiracy. More likely, I just messed up on the writing test through spelling errors, or wandering off topic, incorrect letter sign-off, etc.
> 
> ...


@Dave: I agree with you, but I don't think the test is being conducted fair here in India for sure. I am talking about many levels here. Starting from the basic facilities they provide to the test-takers there are a lot of difficulties being faced.

IDP postponed results twice by a month in the past two months, when it is supposed to be released in 13 days time. This is not acceptable. There is no transparency. It could be their right to withhold the results but there needs to be a proper reason as to why. They just can't keep postponing the results without taking precautionary measures. I'm definitely not saying it is the same with everyone. This is just the tip of an iceberg. This is a never-ending story.


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dave H said:


> Check out my signature
> 
> Unlike you however I don't think it's a global IELTS conspiracy. More likely, I just messed up on the writing test through spelling errors, or wandering off topic, incorrect letter sign-off, etc.
> 
> ...


Dave ,
Thanks for your REPY...

When I am writing for the Third Time...and When I am Giving more thrust on the Module where I have scored less marks ...the above Keys Area's which you mentioned and many more Key scoring points would have been handled better.

How will you justify where MOST of the candidates Sitting for GT are loosing out in one or the other Module.... You scored less in Writing...I feel even your scores are incorrect....But you dont concur with me....actually you were marked down by .5 from achieving 8 band’s……this is a clear case of conspiracy…. Many people Including myself are of the opinion that writing is the easiest….because there is a good scope for a candidate to do preparation upto 80 % of the TEST format , like Vocabulary, Idioms, Phrases, Number of Paragraphs, Starting, Ending, Conclussion, Coherence, etc etc…

Few places which you are stressing in terms of Spelling and Grammatical Error…can take away 1 to 1.5 band still you could reach 7.5 not less than that….but the RESULTS throw a different picture….THIS IS THE AGONY OF 1000’S OF candidates I am Trying to EXPRESS…. who are incorrectly marked and they LOOSE their Hard Earned Money and Valuable Time coz to book slots in BC or IDP it takes 1 to 1.5 months ….

Already the immigration Process itself is such a big CIRCUS…. Inbetween such cheatings is TRULY very DeMotivating…..

Let us wait and Watch…. The observations from the Fellow Forumers and their Suggestions…

I did not see any thread which Highlighted this IMPORTANT Issue… Most of this was happening outside the Forum Informally…

I am trying to Bring it to this FORUM and create a Healthy Discussion…But…I went a little OVER BOARD…in Expressing the actual Concern….

I request the Moderator Not to Delete this Thread…But To Modify it, so that the Discussion helps the Forum Members for a Freee Speech…


I can Show you so many members Scored Good in Writing but lost it in Reading... some, how all the Candidates who have failed either their Scores do not Justify their actual abilities....

Members please Express your Opinions.... and let us do it the GENTLEMAN way !!!!!

thanks
freak 199


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

My friend, for listening and reading, I REALLY doubt there are any catches. It's pretty straight forward, there is only one correct answer (either one of the multiple choice options or a few words). I don't see how they could give you a score less than what you actually got. I know quite a few people who scored 9 on those 2 (including me).

For the speaking and writing, while I agree the criteria is subjective (it can very from one examiner to another) I don't think there is any sort of conspiracy theory as you are proposing.
You are free NOT to disclose the reason why you are taking IELTS when you apply to take it, so how would they know what kind of grades you need? There is no passing mark or score. Usually the examiner won't have any additional information about you (I guess not even your name). Since the examiners are also humans, of course they can make mistakes and that's why you can apply for a remark, but other than that, I guess the test is pretty fair.

And please, don't get me wrong - but by reading your posts I can really see you have some room for improvement on your writing - perhaps you should focus your efforts towards that.
We have tons of users here who have successfully got the score they needed... 

Remember IELTS is not only used for immigration purposes. I think it's just too easy to try to blame something you have no control of instead of admitting your mistakes and working hard to overcome your limitations.

All the best.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

DIAC now accepts toefel and pearson. That way these scams can't continue the scam forever because they have strong competitors. Also..look to my signature. I also missed by 0.5. But this time i am really confident i am above 7 in writing and speaking.


----------



## jr16 (May 6, 2014)

I'm with Dave on this one. Your rant is not helping your cause one bit and it's nothing but noise that serves to achieve no meaningful purpose on this forum. 

Perhaps, it would have been more helpful for you to tell us your scores and why you personally don't agree with them, or provide the reasons why you believe the 'system' is flawed. It does not help your cause to say that you can provide 100s of reports of this and that and then call the immigration process a big circus. That being said, I have no personal experience of the situation in India and am completely unaware how the tests are conducted there. For that I rely on lovetosmack and fully agree that there should be transparency.

I cannot help but wonder if you'd achieve the same score if you undertook the test in another country. In the interest of helping people in this forum, my honest feedback on your rant would be that your writing has much to improve and you should be more focused on improving it. I would not have the first clue whether you normally write like this or this being a one off because of your annoyance at the system so to speak, but it reflects a lot on your grasp of the language ( no disrespect intended). If you're keen to improve, there is a thread on this forum where people can have a go with the writing exercises and receive feedback on them. 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Even I was scared about the elusive .5 which can make or break a decision on visa application and imagine trying to prepare again, when one actually has no clue about where this much needed point is missing. I definitely agree that this is a big scam in India. Lot of them have been able to get back their score after applying for re-evaluation. 

If DIBP is accepting TOEFL now, I would suggest people to start taking that up. The modules are logical and more interesting, compared to IELTS. Scoring is also pretty easy. So, go for it!


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

This off this coming from native English Speaker

As I've said before we face our own challenges in Technical Vs Practical English

But in reference to the specific scores given, I can completely understand why the writing is much lower than the others.

I actually took the test twice (Though I didn't need to), the first time I got:

L7, R9, W9, S9

Quite simply I got the 7 in Listening because the girl next me was having a coughing fit, so missed most of the first section.

The second time around I got:

L9, R9, W7.5, S9

So there was a difference of 1.5 in my writing, and I believe there are two very simple reasons for this:

1. Spell checkers....we are so reliant on computers these days, that we aren't concerned if we get the i and the e round the wrong way as we know a computer will correct for us.

2. Even though the topic of the writing shouldn't matter, if it's something you know something about it will make a BIG difference.

If you don't know much about the topic, you will end up waffling which i believe in my case was the reason i only got 7.5

Cheers

James


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

I couldnt agree more with James on this.
I sat the IELTS exam 3 times. I have been able to score 8 in writing on two occasions mainly because I was familiar with the topic. The only time I had a score below 8 in writing was because I didnt follow my game-plan particularly well. I went off-topic and ended up writing too many words. Needless to say, I was not able to go over my essay to correct errors.
The IELTS exam I enjoyed the most was my first attempt. I didnt know I needed atleast 7 and above so the pressure was not there. I was relaxed and I did well in all sections except listening (mainly because of the terrible audio system that was used on that day).

In all, I cant argue that there isnt a conspiracy in IELTS. However, if such exists, it definitely is peculiar to your location (India).
Calm down, try harder and you will smile at last.


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

freak199 said:


> Friends,.....
> 
> I must Warn all the Forum Members Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looking at the above, I'm not surprised that you got a low score for writing.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

aleruk said:


> Looking at the above, I'm not surprised that you got a low score for writing.


I got all 8's in my first crack at GT ... However, it's a forum and not an Exam Hall, people often write in a rather casual style (including mistakes and abbreviations) ... a post here & there Doesn't mean that both his exam score of 6.5 in writing are justified and nothing fishy at all is going on.... cause with 8s and 9s in all other module, it is pretty obvious that OP has a solid and top-notch command over English.

In fact OP's concern I would say is quite valid specially in India.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> In fact OP's concern I would say is quite valid specially in India.


Just to put things in the right perspective I haven take IELTS examination twice (academic). First time from BC and second time from IDP
Following are my scores:

From BC: L 8.5 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 7.5
From IDP: L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.0

Considering it being academic, module scores were not that important as long as it was over the base score, the overall band is what is considered in most colleges it didn't really make an impact at that point in time, both times that being 8.0.

But I have taken the General training module for the first time in a bid to get 8.0 in all modules few days back. It was during the preparation period that I came across posts all over the net that it's a deliberate thing to keep one of the band scores down in case of immigration applicants. I reiterate that this is something I have read and don't hope is true, but at the same time apprehensions do strike in.

I have sat for the exam last weekend and should be getting results after 13 days. I shall post again once I have the results. This is something which has been going on for some time now, and I am not rumour mongering here, nevertheless as we all know there's no smoke without fire - let's see how this pans out.

Regards


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

freak199 said:


> Friends,.....
> 
> I must Warn all the Forum Members Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Your writing is too forceful and you get carried away with proving (over-stressing) your point. And you dont make paragraphs. Maybe that cost you some marks in writing? Just a thought.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I know couple of people, including myself who cleared IELTS in one attempt. All non-native English speakers. I also know number of people who worked hard and reached their goal in several attempts.

I've mentioned this before, one of my Indian friend's did IELTS 17 times and she still couldn't get the desired results. She went to number of places to do her exams including all over Australia, New Zealand and also India. I'm not so sure whether the place makes that much of a difference. But maybe it is a different case in India.

I've noticed two things about people who can't clear IELTS.

(1) They believe in a conspiracy theory and give up.

(2) They believe in a "trying out luck" game because somehow they have managed to score above 7 in all modules but in different attempts. So they keep on trying without really focusing on improving their language.

I'm sure that if you try hard enough you can get your desired score. Giving up for any reason, should not be an option.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> I got all 8's in my first crack at GT ... However, it's a forum and not an Exam Hall, people often write in a rather casual style (including mistakes and abbreviations) ... a post here & there Doesn't mean that both his exam score of 6.5 in writing are justified and nothing fishy at all is going on.... cause with 8s and 9s in all other module, it is pretty obvious that OP has a solid and top-notch command over English.
> 
> In fact OP's concern I would say is quite valid specially in India.


It could be a valid concern, but I don't think having a good command in English just by itself can give a good result. Even people who are exceptional get low marks if they were not exam smart during the exam. There was one native-English speaker in this thread itself, who scored low in writing in his first attempt.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

How can a conspiracy happen in IELTS Writing Module?
There are I believe 3 reviewers for every exam


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

soeid said:


> How can a conspiracy happen in IELTS Writing Module?
> There are I believe 3 reviewers for every exam


All three of them are in it .


----------



## alb (Feb 27, 2012)

IELTS organisations and its staff reminds me of a documentary, Sicko, where doctors in America used to decline and sometimes deceive about what people where entitled to like surgery etc just so they could get a higher bonus so maybe those who regularly mark 6-6.5 are looked after


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jpspringall said:


> Hi,
> 
> This off this coming from native English Speaker
> 
> ...


Makes sense - and its not just knowing English well - its also learning how the scoring is done for all the modules, especially writing and speaking. Because people think that marking is quite subjecting in these modules, but its not. There are various categories and points are divided among them; which makes marking quite objective.

One need to learn the tricks, usual pit-fall,ways to practice, scoring, etc to be exam smart as someone said above.
For example - when you practice writing, you can do so on the exact replica of sheet as you would get in exam (you can get it online, ruled sheet that's used as IELTS answering sheet) - this helps you keeping you to the word limit and you do not have to count the words and you always know how fast you are writing as you know how much is left.
For every module they have reviews and for speaking also they record the exam for review purpose.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I too was worried about this. Have read a lot of complaints on the internet. But somehow got lucky


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys who are asking for the proper IELTS writing structure to be present to get at least 7 in Writing, well here's the issue .... In my case, I was well-prepared, knew all the structures and features of writing to score in all sections, and I believe that is how I got 8.0 ... I got it BECAUSE of putting almost every scoring features in both essay and letter ... BUT, in reality, my whole essay and letter was rather simple and nothing fancy or striking was there, only few difficult words, a single complex sentence, and just a simple delivery overall without any spelling mistakes... You would just forget about the essay once you finish it.. 

However, at the same time, I've seen, essays that are written with extreme expertise, wordings are fabulous, sentence structure were mind blowing, the whole creation would ooze the unbelievable control and reign of the write over Written English. those were fantastic read and made me appreciate the writer for his caliber.... BUT THE ISSUE IS, those essays are in a major part devoid of much of IELTS Writing guidelines, some of them are written in just one paragraph (full 300 words) or at best two ... few of them Didn't answer the full questions, and in few cases the author didn't clearly stated his supported view, But we could guess it anyway ... AND MAJORITY of THEM SCORED 7-7.5 .... Out of the whole essay, it is clear that the author hold a supreme and fluent expertise over the language, but do not care or know enough about Guidelines or such stuffs...

Key Point is, if you can show that you are really that good but might not have put all the SO-CALLED Structures, and your delivery is free of spelling mistake.. you would atleast get 7.0 in majority of the cases, but not 6.0 or something like that ....

So it Doesn't always depend upon Structures to score 7.0 atleast ...!


----------

